# pronunciación - X



## LaReinita

No estoy segura como debería pronunciar el X en espanol.  Alguien podría ayudarme.  Lo agradecería mucho.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## lazarus1907

LaReinita said:


> No estoy segura como debería pronunciar el X en espanol.  Alguien podría ayudarme.  Lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


Entre vocales debería sonar como "ks":

examen = eksamen

A principio de palabra (xilófono) o a final de sílaba se pronuncia como /gs/: extraño = egstraño.

Algunos topónimos conservan la pronunciación medieval: México=Méjico, Oaxaca=Oajaca, Texas=Tejas.


----------



## LaReinita

Muchas gracias.  Así que, hay solamente algunas palabras que tienen el sonido x=j . . Alguien me dijo que el sonido fue ch .... pero no pensaba que sí.


----------



## Lord Delfos

lazarus1907 said:


> A principio de palabra (xilófono) o a final de sílaba se pronuncia como /s/: extraño = estraño.




Bueno, debo disentir con Lazarus. Entiendo que en España la pronunciación es de este modo, pero en otros lados no pasa lo mismo. "Extraño" se dice (o debería decirse ) "ekstraño" y xilófono (al menos en Argentina) se dice "ksilófono".

En fin. Quería aclarar eso.

Saludos.


----------



## SydLexia

There is also the gallego pronunciation (NW-Spain) where Xoana is Joana (pronounced "Showana" +-) and the Basque version where "Paxti Andion" is "Pachi...."

syd


----------



## Forero

lazarus1907 said:


> Entre vocales debería sonar como "ks":
> 
> examen = eksamen
> 
> A principio de palabra (xilófono) o a final de sílaba se pronuncia como /s/: extraño = estraño.
> 
> Algunos topónimos conservan la pronunciación medieval: México=Méjico, Oaxaca=Oajaca, Texas=Tejas.



In Basque words, and often in Gallego and Catalan words also, _x_ has the sound of English _sh_, but not in native Castillian words.  The combination _tx_ in Basque and Catalan is pronounced like Spanish _ch_.

The Spanish also used the _x_, which like _j_ was pronounced like English _sh_, in spelling native Mexican words that had/have the _sh_ sound.  In _México_ and _Oaxaca_, the modern Spanish _j_ sound is now used.  _Tejas_ has been respelled to reflect the modern sound.  Most other native Mexican words with _x_ now use an _s_ sound in Spanish.


----------



## mhp

LaReinita said:


> No estoy segura como debería pronunciar el X en espanol.  Alguien podría ayudarme.  Lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Also see http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=181366


----------



## hezman

Lord Delfos said:


> Bueno, debo disentir con Lazarus. Entiendo que en España la pronunciación es de este modo, pero en otros lados no pasa lo mismo. "Extraño" se dice (o debería decirse ) "ekstraño" y xilófono (al menos en Argentina) se dice "ksilófono".
> 
> En fin. Quería aclarar eso.
> 
> Saludos.



Disiento con Lazarus yo también. En España, extraño se pronuncia "ekstraño".


----------



## María Madrid

hezman said:


> Disiento con Lazarus yo también. En España, extraño se pronuncia "ekstraño".


En realidad si nos fijamos, la x entre consonantes suena más suave. Más parecido a /gs/ que /ks/ (g como en gato, no como en general). Incluyo entrada de la RAE, que reconoce esa simplificación a ese entre consonantes, simplemente otra posibilidad muy típica en algunas zonas, por ejemplo en Andalucía. Saludos, 

*x**.*
*1. *f. Vigésima séptima letra del abecedario español, y vigésima cuarta del orden latino internacional, que representa un sonido consonántico doble, *compuesto de k, o de g sonora, y de s, p. ej., en axioma, exento, que ante consonante suele reducirse a *_*s*;_ p. ej., en _extremo, exposición_. Antiguamente representó también un sonido consonántico simple, fricativo, palatal y sordo, semejante al de la _sh_ inglesa o al de la _ch_ francesa, que hoy conserva en algunos dialectos, como el bable. Este sonido simple se transformó después en fricativo, velar y sordo, como el de la _j_ actual, con la cual se transcribe hoy, salvo excepciones, como en el uso mexicano de _México, Oaxaca._ Su nombre es _equis_.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## nitroduna

Yo disiento "un poco" con todos 

En España:

examen -> /eksamen/

extraño -> lo correcto sería /ekstraño/, pero toda la gente usa /estraño/

Para los españoles es difícil pronunciar /ks/, y en extraño tenemos hasta tres consonantes juntas /ekstraño/ -> /eks/, por tanto aunque lo correcto sería decir /ekstraño/ al final la gente acaba diciendo /estraño/.

xilofono -> /silofono/, no se si es lo correcto o no, pero en España la gente lo pronuncia con /s/. Pronunciarlo con /ks/ sería muy duro para nosotros  (bastante difícil lo tenemos ya con intentar pronunciar el /kt/ de los pasados del inglés como "asked" o "walked") 

Saludos,
Pedro​


----------



## María Madrid

nitroduna said:


> En España:
> examen -> /eksamen/


¿En Andalucía? ¿En Galicia? ¿En Canarias?



nitroduna said:


> extraño -> lo correcto sería /ekstraño/, pero toda la gente usa /estraño/


¿En Castilla?

Sería bueno evitar generalizaciones, no en toda España se habla igual. Saludos,


----------



## hosec

hezman said:


> Disiento con Lazarus yo también. En España, extraño se pronuncia "ekstraño".


 

Pues yo estoy con lazarus. Danos un solo ejemplo de x+cons.= ks+cons.




nitroduna said:


> Yo disiento "un poco" con todos
> 
> En España:
> 
> examen -> /eksamen/
> 
> extraño -> lo correcto sería /ekstraño/, pero toda la gente usa /estraño/


 
¿Cuál es la pronunciación "correcta"? Hablemos mejor de tendencias. La tendencia general es x+cons = s+cons (estraño) -con la variante de -s- que corresponda a la zona.

Por cierto, hay otra x más: la del final de muchos topónimos, que se pronuncia -s: Barrax (barrás), Cancarix (kankarís)... Sus gentilicios son barrajeño, cancarijeño (con esa pronunciación que la x tiene en Texas y México).

Saludos.


----------



## San

María Madrid said:


> ¿En Andalucía? ¿En Galicia? ¿En Canarias?
> 
> 
> ¿En Castilla?
> 
> Sería bueno evitar generalizaciones, no en toda España se habla igual. Saludos,



Cierto, en el sur de España la mayoría de la gente nunca pronuncia realmente la x como ks, al menos en el habla espontánea, pero no sé hasta que punto le interesa esto a un estudiante extranjero. El esquema que ha propuesto Lazarus me parece razonable, aunque yo siempre hubiera dicho que la pronunciación correcta es ekstraño. Quizás es sobrecorrección porque en cualquier caso para mí ni estraño ni ekstraño son naturales.


----------



## Manupi

Lord Delfos said:


> Bueno, debo disentir con Lazarus. Entiendo que en España la pronunciación es de este modo, pero en otros lados no pasa lo mismo. "Extraño" se dice (o debería decirse ) "ekstraño" y xilófono (al menos en Argentina) se dice "ksilófono".
> 
> En fin. Quería aclarar eso.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo "xilófono" lo pronuncio "shilófono" (como "she").


----------



## Manupi

María Madrid said:


> ¿En Andalucía? ¿En Galicia? ¿En Canarias?
> 
> 
> ¿En Castilla?
> 
> Sería bueno evitar generalizaciones, no en toda España se habla igual. Saludos,


 
Muchas veces, las generalizaciones son necesarias cuando se estudia un idioma extranjero.


----------



## Outsider

LaReinita said:


> Muchas gracias.  Así que, hay solamente algunas palabras que tienen el sonido x=j . . Alguien me dijo que el sonido fue ch .... pero no pensaba que sí.


La "x" todavía se pronuncia como una "sh" inglesa (era esta su pronuncia medieval) en algunas palabras de origen amerindio.


----------



## Milton Sand

Si todos prestan ateción a sus propias voces, se darán cuenta de que, al *hablar de corrido*, no pronuciamos la *X* *interna* com /KS/ sino como /*GS*/:
_Excelente_ => /egscelénte/ 
_Saxofón_ => /sagsofón/
_Axial_ => /agxiál/

Aunque creo que en países donde las consonantes son más dominantes que las vocales (México, Ecuador, etc), la pronunciación teórica /ks/ sí se hace práctica.

Cabe anotar que, en el *habla informal*, incluso olvidamos la /k/ y pronunciamos sólo la /s/: 
_Te extraño mucho_ => /T'estraño mucho/

En cuanto a la *X final*, siempre suena /ks/ : 
látex => /láteks/

Y en cuanto a la *X inicial*, acabo de aprender que hay variantes según la región: /ks/ /sh/ /s/. En Colombia procuramos el sonido /ks/ pero terminamos diciendo /s/: 
_xenófobo_ => /ksenófobo/ y /senófobo/

*X como J española*
En algunos nombres se conserva la pronunciación de /J/ española. Especialmente en la geografía mejicana y en ciertos nombres propios de persona algo antiguos pero que aún gustan. 

Sin embargo, estas palabras también pueden escribirse con J:
_México_ | _Méjico_ => /méjiko/
_Ximena_ | _Jimena_ => /jiména/
_Xavier_ | _Javier_ => /javiér/

Espero aportar algo.


----------



## LaReinita

Bueno, la pronunciación ks es como la pronunciamos en inglés.

X-ray=eks-ray

lexus=leksis.


----------



## San

LaReinita said:


> Bueno, la pronunciación ks es como la pronunciamos en inglés.
> 
> X-ray=eks-ray
> 
> lexus=leksis.



Y también como gz en exam, ¿no? El sonido /z/ no existe en español como fonema.


----------



## LaReinita

San said:


> Y también como gz en exam, ¿no? El sonido /z/ no existe en español como fonema.


 
Sí, supongo que tienes razón.


----------



## Milton Sand

Milton Sand said:


> En cuanto a la *X final*, siempre suena /ks/ :
> látex => /láteks/


 
Olvidé una observación.
En el habla informal, ocurre que la X al final de palabra se lee pronunciaría /gs/ cuando hay una palabra siguiente:

Hay una bola de látex en mi armario.
/Ayúna bóla (d)e láte*gs*en miarmário/

En mi armario hay una bola de látex.
/En miarmário ayúna bóla (d)e láte*ks*/

No veo las ampollas de bótox dentro de la caja.
/No béo lasampóllas de bóto*gs* dentro (d)e la cája/


----------



## mhp

I came across this. Spelling errors?


> Libre de Sevilla, lo siento más *anjaulado* en arquitecturas de Sevilla, *májicas* alambreras de *arjente* (¡argente!) y blanco, malva y oro, cuatro liras al fin, en jaula para ruiseñor encantado en *estraño* grillo real.  Y si voy a Sevilla y paso por Gradas, miro sin poeta confesor la pilastra vacía de la que aleó el *estraño* volador Luis Cernuda; falta en el amarillo quieto su voz de arpa entrecortada, su respiración del azahar y el jazmín, el tono de su corazón de ópalo.
> 
> _Españoles de tres mundos: Viejo mundo, nuevo mundo, otro mundo_ .
> *(1927)* *Juan Ramón Jiménez*


----------



## Milton Sand

Libre de Sevilla, lo siento más *enjaulado* en arquitecturas de Sevilla, *májicas* alambreras de *arjente* (¡argente!) y blanco, malva y oro, cuatro liras al fin, en jaula para ruiseñor encantado en *estraño* grillo real. Y si voy a Sevilla y paso por Gradas, miro sin poeta confesor la pilastra vacía de la que aleó el *estraño* volador Luis Cernuda; falta en el amarillo quieto su voz de arpa entrecortada, su respiración del azahar y el jazmín, el tono de su corazón de ópalo.

Interesting and so stilted. At least, he doesn't risk the text to be miss-pronounced. 

I had a small and very old book about spanish orthography in Latin America wich recommended to use "s" when doubting about the use of "x". And the same advice for "g" when it sounds like spanish "j".

Nowadays, this writing would be condemned even by any barely-educated spanish speaker.


----------



## Forero

Milton Sand said:


> _Excelente_ => /egscelénte/



En lugares en donde la _s_ y la _c_/_z_ tienen distintas pronunciaciones, supongo que _x_ termina en _s_ y no _c_/_z_.  Pero, ¿cómo se pronuncian las combinaciones _sce_ de _fluorescencia_ y _xce_ de _excelente_?  ¿Se omite el sonido de la _s_ como si fueran _fluorecencia_ y _eccelente_?


----------



## María Madrid

mhp said:


> I came across this. Spelling errors?


No, Juan Ramón Jiménez inició una reforma ortográfica por su cuenta, intentando simplificar todo. Usar para el sonido /X/ sólo la J y para el sonido g de gato sólo la g... Por supuesto no tuvo ningún éxito. 

Si a alguien que no fuera premio Nobel se le ocurriera escribir así le llamarían de todo, pero en él resultaba encantadoramente excéntrico. 


Forero said:


> En lugares en donde la _s_ y la _c_/_z_ tienen distintas pronunciaciones, supongo que _x_ termina en _s_ y no _c_/_z_. Pero, ¿cómo se pronuncian las combinaciones _sce_ de _fluorescencia_ y _xce_ de _excelente_? ¿Se omite el sonido de la _s_ como si fueran _fluorecencia_ y _eccelente_?


No, en las zonas de España donde la c se pronuncia como z, no como s, se pronuncia una ese y una ce. La equis es más suave (más gs que ks). De hecho tragarse el sonido ese de /gs/ de la equis o sólo la propia s suena muy muy cateto, salvo que sea una s aspirada como la andaluza. Saludos,


----------



## Lord Delfos

Bueno, como era lógico... ¡se armó un gran revuelo! 

Mi comentario tenía por objetivo dejar en claro que, aunque en algunos lados la se diga "estraño", lo correcto debería ser (al menos desde un punto de vista histórico) procunciar la equis como es: "ks".

Sabía que en España las uniones de consonantes tienden a ser un tanto "modificadas" para que sean más fáciles de pronunciar. Lo que no sabía es que en otros países se hace lo mismo.

Acá en la zona de Argentina donde vivo, (y los demás lugares que conozco) la equis suena "ks". Las personas que pronuncian "estraño" son catalogadas automáticamente como ignorantes (por supuesto no digo que lo sean, pero así es como está la cosa) y tienden a ser las mismas que dicen "fulbo" en vez de fútbol... En fin, que hablan de forma descuidada (como mi mamá, que dice "helicótero" ).

En fin. Saludetes, amigos.


----------



## jmx

Forero said:


> En lugares en donde la _s_ y la _c_/_z_ tienen distintas pronunciaciones, supongo que _x_ termina en _s_ y no _c_/_z_. Pero, ¿cómo se pronuncian las combinaciones _sce_ de _fluorescencia_ y _xce_ de _excelente_? ¿Se omite el sonido de la _s_ como si fueran _fluorecencia_ y _eccelente_?


De hecho muchos españoles pronuncian [fluorezénzia] y [ezelénte], y en las zonas "seseantes", [fluoresénsia] y [eselénte]. Pero en los dialectos del norte de España (actualmente minoritarios) y también muchos españoles del sur cuando adoptan una pronunciación formal, se dice [fluoreszénzia] y [eszelénte]. Y también hay quien va todavía más lejos en la formalidad y dice [ekszelénte]. Por último, también he oído en TV decir [ekzelénte], pero esto no es espontáneo, para mí delata a un meridional que está intentando sonar "muy correcto"... y le sale mal.


----------



## mhp

María Madrid said:


> No, Juan Ramón Jiménez inició una reforma ortográfica por su cuenta, intentando simplificar todo. Usar para el sonido /X/ sólo la J y para el sonido g de gato sólo la g... Por supuesto no tuvo ningún éxito.
> 
> Si a alguien que no fuera premio Nobel se le ocurriera escribir así le llamarían de todo, pero en él resultaba encantadoramente excéntrico.


 Thank you María. That explains it. I didn't think Spanish spelling needs any further simplification. On the other hand, English can benefit greatly from such a reform. I think Mark Twain, among others, did try to do this. But they had the same degree of success an Juan Ramón Jiménez.


----------

